# An update!



## Calla (Jun 19, 2010)

I meant to post an update earlier, but managed to lose the password I used to create this account :ashamed0003:

Anyway, as I posted about three weeks ago, I've had a bunch of odd symptoms in the past year, and the only "diagnosis" I've gotten is Hashimotos. But there does seem to be something else/more going on with my immune system- some of my symptoms were suggesting lupus or RA. My original post was asking whether fever was a common symptoms of Hashis. I still seem to have a slightly elevated temp most of the time.

So, my TSH levels came back perfectly fine: 1.4, but my antibodies are still going up: TPO is now at 142 (was at 109) and my Thyroglobulin was at 88.5 (was at 70.3 last time).

ANA was negative but I had a "slightly positive" rheumatoid factor of 4.8. C-reactive protein was a little up from last time, but still normal (.3)

My primary doc decided to do a multiple myloma workup (I thought it highly unlikely I would have that, but whatever) because of the fever and it all came back fine, though they did a 24 hour urine and my <ahem> output was way above normal- over 3000ml, when someone my size shouldn't be more than 2600. I am constantly thirsty and pee a lot! My blood sugar is fine. There's a possiblity it could be Diabetes Insipidus, but they haven't checked specifically for that yet.

Separately, my ND had me do saliva tests (I did them last year, too), and those were depressing, in more ways than one. My total salivary S1gA was <5 depressed. Last year it was at 9- also depressed. Apparently this is an indicator of how well the immune system is functioning. So, not good. My cortisol load was also elevated- up at 44, last year was 35. I also have elevated midnight cortisol, and slightly elevated noon cortisol. DHEA was elevated as well. I think a year plus of feeling sick is obviously taking a toll. My female hormones are also going a little wacky- both testosterone and estrone/estriol were elevated as well. I'm only 42, and early menopause does not run in my family, so I don't want to stress myself into it!

So I'm still wondering what all is going on with me. I tend to get shaky for no reason and feel like I'm coming down with the flu (though I'm not). My muscles ache and my joints in my hands still hurt. I'm headachy, dizzy, fatigued, and generally sick of being sick. I'm constantly thirsty and peeing like a racehorse. My primary care doc seems intent on only checking out the secondary symptoms- she had me do a 24 hour heart holter monitor because my heartbeat was high and irregular when I saw her- even though I was pretty sure it was a secondary effect from feeling dizzy and thirsty. It was totally normal. I don't want to miss anything, of course, but still... Everything I read about autoimmune disease sounds "like me" but I think my primary care doc and HMO in general are just not particularly good about this stuff. My naturopath is helpful, but there are limits to what she can do, and she's about to go on maternity leave in any case.

Anyway, if anyone is still reading this, thanks for sticking around this long!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

See an endocrinologist and have tests for diabetes. Make sure the tests include the antibody tests for diabetes [GAD, etc.].


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Calla said:


> I meant to post an update earlier, but managed to lose the password I used to create this account :ashamed0003:
> 
> Anyway, as I posted about three weeks ago, I've had a bunch of odd symptoms in the past year, and the only "diagnosis" I've gotten is Hashimotos. But there does seem to be something else/more going on with my immune system- some of my symptoms were suggesting lupus or RA. My original post was asking whether fever was a common symptoms of Hashis. I still seem to have a slightly elevated temp most of the time.
> 
> ...


Yeah; wow! I agree w/CA-lynn in that seeing an endo about diabetes should definitely be your first step here. It sure sounds like you do have diabetes. One thing at a time and this does sound urgent.

Getting on thing under control at a time helps sort the wheat from the chaff as they say.


----------



## Calla (Jun 19, 2010)

CA Lynn- Do you mean tested for diabetes type 2 or diabetes insipidus? They seem quite convinced I don't have "regular" diabetes, and my blood sugar and A1c are always fine. What are the diabetes antibodies? I haven't heard of those.

Unfortunately with my insurance (Kaiser) I can't go to an endo until my primary care doc wants me to, so I will need to go through her first.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Calla,

The tests for diabetes Type 1, Type 1.5, and Type 2 are all one and the samen [the last three in my list below are to test for autoimmune diabetes].

Here's what you should start off with:

Glycohemoglobin A1C* 
OGTT
IGF-1
Insulin - Fasting
GAD: Glutamic Acid Decarboxylase Auto AB's
ISLET CELL AUTOANTIBODIES CF
ISLET CELL IG AUTOANTIBODIES

Have them check your AM cortisol, too, BEFORE 8 AM [Cushing's].

* Don't let the doctor tell you a simple Glucose test will suffice. A glucose test only measures that glucose at the time the blood is drawn. If you've fasted for 8-12 hours prior to the blood work, there's an excellent chance you'll have a normal result when in fact every OTHER hour of the day you have abnormal results. [I've personally proved that one too many times to count.] The A1C measures the last 90 days and therefore gives an infinitely more accurate picture.

Make the A1C test a priority. In the end the treatments for the different types of diabetes come from the same arsenal of meds. I know Type 2's who use insulin, for example.

Good luck!


----------

